
Show HN: Notable – The markdown-based note-taking app that doesn't suck - fabiospampinato
https://github.com/fabiospampinato/notable#
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18765482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18765482).

